# Cherry Barb Compatibility



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a tank with a small school each of neon and rummynose tetras. There is also a group of albino corycats, a pair of blue rams and an albino BN pleco.

Would a group of cherry barbs get along with everyone in here? The only possible compatibility issue I can find in my research is that the barbs my fin-nip the plec.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just started keeping cherry barbs a month ago, but have kept fish for years. I don't have a plec, but they don't bother my cardinal tetras(7) or rasbora(13). I have a 45 gallon planted, and i keep 8 cherry barbs(2 male and 6 female). My LfS said they are a harem fish, and are best kept in groups of at least this size. There is a dwarf gourami in there also and the barbs don't bother him or my amano shrimp(8). They swim mostly at the bottom/top, but they do school a little with my rasbora, and are very greedy eaters. The males spend a lot of time at the bottom around my driftwood, and the females seem split between the two males when the males are on opposite sides of the tank. I haven't seen any fin nipping in my setup, but i'm not an expert either. Great fish IMO.

How do your rams act in your setup? I'm interested in adding some to my tank, they are beautiful fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There are no compatibility issues there - cherry barbs are quite peaceful. The question is if your tank is big enough to accomodate more fish.

Barbs are not harem fish. IME with several barbs species, they are best kept at an even m:f split.


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cherry Barbs would do great in your setup. In my experience they are very sedate, so much so , that I had to remove mine because they were getting bullied by my other barbs species. IMO they are also one on the few fish that look cool in albino.


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info everyone. The tank is a 30 G, very heavily planted. Aquadvisor shows it being like 115% stocked with the barbs. With my weekly water changes and all of the plants, I figure I can handle 115% stocking without too many issues.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Some of my tanks are over 140% 

My 90 gallon is 225% stocked.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The important aspect of stocking that is frequently overlooked is the interaction of the fish. This is far more important than mere numbers, because inappropriate behaviours/activity/interactions can cause severe stress and this weakens the fish's immune system. This is one reason I put no trust in stocking formulae.

In a 30g with a group of cardinal tetra and rummy nose tetra, I would not add cherry barb. You don't mention numbers, but both cardinals and rummys should be in largish groups, minimum 6 but much more preferable 8-12 for cardinals and absolutely 12+ for rummys. These will then be healthier because they will be more "natural" and thus have less stress. They do very well together.

One issue with barbs is their activity; they are more active swimmers than both these tetra species, and this can be annoying to sedate fish. And rams are sedate.

Byron.


----------

